# Easy Way To Make Apps?



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that there was a website that helped you make apps and what not.

I'd really like to tinker with it and see what I can do.

The app I want to work on is pretty much just real in depth info towards a video game that I have loved for over 6 years now, but has recently gotten serious about.

Please let me know if something like this exists. If it doesn't then I'm sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

You are looking for googles appinventor

Just a note the market won't let you upload appinventor apps


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> You are looking for googles appinventor
> 
> Just a note the market won't let you upload appinventor apps


Will I still be able to share it amongst friends??


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Appinventor only is the Ui. You will need code what each thing does such as a button on a screen.

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## d0wngrade (Oct 11, 2011)

linuxmotion said:


> Appinventor only is the Ui. You will need code what each thing does such as a button on a screen.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


No, appinventor lets you make small applications with a point and click interface. it basically generates the code for you, but isn't nearly as good as hard coding an app...

Sent from my SGH-I997 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

d0wngrade said:


> No, appinventor lets you make small applications with a point and click interface. it basically generates the code for you, but isn't nearly as good as hard coding an app...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using RootzWiki Forums


Correct and yes you can share just not on the market

...I've heard you can decompile and make usable on the market but I don't know how

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Correct and yes you can share just not on the market
> 
> ...I've heard you can decompile and make usable on the market but I don't know how
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


From my understanding you don't have to decompile what it gives but you still have to add Java code to it.

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

d0wngrade said:


> No, appinventor lets you make small applications with a point and click interface. it basically generates the code for you, but isn't nearly as good as hard coding an app...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using RootzWiki Forums


I see that. Just checked out the site again. Its been so long since I've even looked at it.

OP of you are looking for a link to the site here it is http://www.appinventorbeta.com/about/

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

linuxmotion said:


> From my understanding you don't have to decompile what it gives but you still have to add Java code to it.
> 
> Edit: checked it out again and it does generate actions
> Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> You are looking for googles appinventor
> 
> Just a note the market won't let you upload appinventor apps


Lies. I uploaded my ai app to the market


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Lies. I uploaded my ai app to the market


haha to be honest I never tried just something I read about when appinventor first went online.


----------



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

This isn't the way I put my AI app on the market, but it looks like it's worth a try:
*http://www.taiic.com/marketizer*


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> haha to be honest I never tried just something I read about when appinventor first went online.


It's not supported by Google. You gotta hack the app for market support.


----------

